# mac makeovers



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 4, 2007)

im sure this topic has been posted before but i did do a search and wanted a spec UK answer (it may be there somewhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

anyway its my friends birthday soon and i think shes either havin a party or going out so i wanted to get a makeover for her before the 'event' as my present.

my question is how much does it cost? or can you specify how much

and what happens really? can you still use say £20 in products aswell as the makeover.. if that makes sense ! thanks

oh and how does it 'come' like do i get a voucher or something and she rings up and says when she wants it???

sorry for so many ques and sorry if this is a duplicate!


----------



## Gblue (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_im sure this topic has been posted before but i did do a search and wanted a spec UK answer (it may be there somewhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

anyway its my friends birthday soon and i think shes either havin a party or going out so i wanted to get a makeover for her before the 'event' as my present.

my question is how much does it cost? or can you specify how much

and what happens really? can you still use say £20 in products aswell as the makeover.. if that makes sense ! thanks

oh and how does it 'come' like do i get a voucher or something and she rings up and says when she wants it???

sorry for so many ques and sorry if this is a duplicate!_

 
not really 100% sure on how it 'comes', but if you pay the fee upfront it is redeemable against products. so 2 eyeshadows for example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2007)

You pay the fee upfront and it is £25 now.  It is redeemable against products as long as you save the receipt.


----------



## neeshie (Jul 4, 2007)

Its £25 redeemable in product, but you can pay more than that if you want. I got one for a friends birthday last year and I had to make the appointment for her (She could change the appointment time if it wasn't suitable) and I got a card to give her with the details.


----------



## always.27 (May 16, 2008)

what do you mean by redeemable against products?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 18, 2008)

just means you can spend the money on products when you've finished so really you get the makeover for nothing


----------

